

Free hosting for static websites - dpieri
http://coralrift.com/

======
kylemaxwell
You know, my 7yo has been asking for me to let her create a web page for some
idea she has about crime reduction. Might be a decent test case.

Also, GeoCities 2.0, c/d?

------
andy_gayton
Nice, coralrift is slick. It does look super similar to
<http://staticloud.com>

I wonder how much inspiration they have taken from there. It looks like they
have uploaded their demo site to: <http://dane2.staticloud.com/>

Who would be the target market for this sort of service. It is potentially
quite niche. Is it targeted towards users technical enough to be able to write
html, css, and javascript. But not technical enough to use say Amazon's new
static web site options on S3 <http://bit.ly/h1rcJ8> or github's static
hosting option?

~~~
dpieri
We found out about Staticloud after we started but decided to keep going
because we wanted to create something that people could use for their serious
websites (like portfolios). Thus the need to have ownership of your subdomain
and be able to add and remove files etc...

We were inspired partially by the struggles of our less technically minded
classmates [we go to design school] who can piece together a simple portfolio
but end up paying $5 a month to tear their hair out trying to figure out how
to host their site on Godaddy.

------
jefe78
This is pretty impressive. It will be nice to see a way of adding your own
domains though.

The video was a little hard to see though, but the simplicity of the process
probably negates that fact.

~~~
dpieri
The primary market for this are people who glaze over when you start talking
about DNS Servers or CNAME. But that is definitely something that would be
cool to add.

~~~
DLarsen
Even for those of us who don't glaze over when you start talking DNS, there's
certainly something attractive about the simplicity that you've achieved. With
coralrift I can publish a static site in 15 seconds. I'd love to be able to
configure the coralrift side to match my TLD in another 15 seconds. I won't
mind configuring the other side of DNS "manually".

------
nerdyworm
I like it, very simple and easy.

small bug/feature is that single letter domains are not working, i.e.
<http://a.coralrift.com>

------
Chocobean
I love free stuff!

Small suggestion: the first instruction was to "drag zipped website here", but
it did not mention that I need a file exactly called "index.html" inside.
Maybe change it to "drag zipped website containing your index.html here" ? I
understand that it gets too long, but then, your first response to customer
would be "womp womp womp".

------
cypherpunks01
Looks really nice for the non-technically-inclined!

I'll probably be sticking to github or dropbox for my free static sites
though. Does this provide any sort of versioning or live editing?

Also, very minor, the FAQ mentions "You can upload .html, .css, .js files."
but should probably include any image restrictions.

~~~
dpieri
No versioning or live editing. Of course you can always reupload individual
files or a new zip and it will replace whatever was there. For the moment
there are no image restrictions.

------
Cossolus
I think that in the video you should get rid of the elevator music and have
someone narrating the most important points about the service, such as how it
differentiates itself, what are the limits (storage capacity, etc).

------
jawns
CoralRift and the sites it is hosting are hosted by Dreamhost.

As a fellow Dreamhost customer, I'd be curious to know how it is handling the
subdomain creation stuff ... Dreamhost API?

~~~
paxswill
I would guess they have a VPS. A VPS with Dreamhost allows you to do wildcard
DNS, so I'm guessing they're doing something along those lines.

~~~
dpieri
Yes, we have a VPS with root access

